# Der Atlantische Lachs ist Fisch des Jahres 2019



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. November 2018)

Soll ich wieder....

Das Wort "Angler" bzw. "Angeln" kommt Null mal in der PM vor (mit Ausnahme bei Deutscher Angelfischerverband). Aber ich finde es liest sich hervoragend, als Argumentation für ein vollständiges Angelverbot auf Lachs.

Ok, das BfN und Frau Jessen sind ja auch nicht wirklich als anglerfreundlich bekannt!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (27. November 2018)

Ernsthaft? Ich brech ab! Aber gut... So sei es.
Ring frei!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. November 2018)

Naja, irgendwann wird auch dem Letzten auffallen, dass sich der DAFV zur Zeit ausschließlich mit anderen Naturschutzverbänden verbündet- mit alldenjenigen, die gegen uns Angler sind! Nur verbündete für Angler finden sich anscheinend nicht oder sind nicht gewünscht. 

Wer gestern Abend in Eckernförde den Geschäftsführer des LSFV SH gehört hat, wird verstanden haben, dass es nicht mehr um Angler geht, sondern nur noch um Naturschutz. Wir Angler bleiben hierbei auf der Strecke. Irgendwann wird es einfach zu spät sein!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. November 2018)

Bei mir vor der Tür wurden bisher 2 Lachse gefangen und es wäre schön, wenn sich solche Meldungen häufen würden. Ein Fisch, der diesen Titel zurecht trägt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. November 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bei mir vor der Tür wurden bisher 2 Lachse gefangen und es wäre schön, wenn sich solche Meldungen häufen würden. Ein Fisch, der diesen Titel zurecht trägt.



Unterschreibe ich so sofort! Doch kann der DAFV das nicht alleine, also ohne unsere Gegner? Zur Erinnerung- das BfN ist für Anglerverbote durch Natura 2000 hauptverantwortlich!

Ich lese immer von "Angler sind Naturschützer". In der Meldung steht aber "Die gemeinsamen Anstrengungen durch die Landesverbände des DAFV...". Angler sind nicht erwähnt. Sind es denn nicht die Angler in den Vereinen, die sich da draußen um die Gewässer kümmern? Haben die Angler, die bei Wind und Wetter Arbeitsdienste verrichten und in der Praxis darußen in der Natur für bessere Bedningungen sorgen nicht zumindest eine Erwähnung verdient?

Oder ist der DAFV doch eher bei meiner Aussage "Nicht Angler sind Naturschützer, sondern die Bewirtschafter und Verbände"? Das sind Feinheiten in einer PM, die ich (zugegeben) natürlich sehr kritisch betrachte!


----------



## Grünknochen (27. November 2018)

Ab einem bestimmten Punkt ist das ''natürlich kritisch betrachten'' eine Schublade, die keinen Zentimeter weiterführt. Seine Sache konsequent zu verfolgen, ist das eine. Etwas gänzlich anderes ist es aber, andere am Prozess Beteiligte grundsätzlich als Gegner oder gar als Feind zu bezeichnen. Es ist völlig legitim und in der Sache auch notwendig (Finanzierung), in Wiederansiedlungsprojekten mit Naturschutzverbänden oder aber dem BfN zusammenzuarbeiten. Bei derartigen Projekten sehe ich im Übrigen keinerlei Notwendigkeit, Angler zu erwähnen. Welchen Sinn soll das machen?
In Summe: Die Pressemitteilung des DAfV zum Fisch des Jahres ist der so ziemlich ungeeignetste Anlaß, um seine Fundamentalkritik am aktuellen Verbandswesen sowie den diversen Naturschutzverbänden mit den immer wieder gleichen Argumentationen in die Welt zu setzen. Die wirklich relevanten Baustellen - davon gibt es genug - liegen ganz woanders...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. November 2018)

Da sind wir halt völlig unterschiedlicher Meinung- wer vertritt uns Angler, wenn die Anglerverbände mit unseren Gegnern - ja, so nenne ich die, wenn man Angler ohne nachweislichen Grund als einzigen Nutzer aus dem Fehmarnbelt aussperrt! - an einem Tisch sitzen und gemeinsame PM schreiben.

Ich denke ja auch nicht, dass die DUH der Sponsor des neuen VW Touareg 5,0 Liter Diesel wird. Man kann eben nicht immer einfach zum Tagesgeschäft übergehen! Mir liegt noch die Aussage von Frau Dr. in den Ohren, dass man als Naturschutzverband das Bfn wegen der Angelverbote in den AWZ nicht verklagen könne. Ja, und auch da gab es Gespräche und Kompromissangebote, unter denen heute der Angeltourismus leidet. 

Mal ehrlich- so eine Aktion kann ein Anglerverband auch alleine auf die Beine stellen- oder etwa nicht? Ich denke sogar, dass die Wahrnehmung der Angler dann im Vordergrund stehen würde. Oder ist die Reichweite zu gering? Oder fehlt es an Fachwissen? Oder, oder, oder...

Gerade mit dem BfN zusammen. Die glänzen ja mit Glaubwürdigkeit, insbesondere die Präsidentin

Zur Erinnerung an den DFT in Lübeck (hier hat der DAFV noch applaudiert und sitzt jetzt mit denen an einem Tisch!):


_Zitat „Wir haben also gemeinsam mit der Politik schon viele Erfolge erzielt. Die Veteranen im Kampf gegen die Überfischung von Nord- und Ostsee sitzen jedoch beim Bundesamt für Naturschutz immer noch in den Schützengräben und haben das Ende der Schlacht nicht mitbekommen“.


Hintergrund: Die Reform der Fischereipolitik hat in den letzten Jahren viele Erfolge aufzuweisen. Mehr als 90% der Anlandungen aus Nord- und Ostsee stammen aus Fischereien, bei denen die Fangquote nach dem Prinzip des MSY festgesetzt und streng kontrolliert werden. Über 50% der Bestände erreichen die Zielwerte bereits jetzt, obwohl das erst das Ziel für 2020 ist.

In einer Pressemeldung von Bundesministerin Julia Klöckner hieß es im Juni diesen Jahres  (Zitat) „In den Hauptfanggebieten der Nordsee stammen inzwischen nahezu 100% der Fänge – dank der konsequenten Umsetzung der Reform der europäischen Fischereipolitik – aus nachhaltigen Beständen“.


Die Präsidentin des BfN hat demgegenüber vor einigen Wochen über die Presse bundesweit verbreitet, dass 90% der Fischbestände in Nord- und Ostsee überfischt wären. Das nenne ich dann man einen Widerspruch!


So ist man sich im DFV auch sicher, dass solche Äußerungen nicht in Gesprächen fallen, sondern über mehrere Schreibtische in den Fachabteilungen wandern. Auf Nachfrage erklärte man beim BfN, dass ein „alter Textblock in das Interview gelangt wäre“. Dann versuchte man noch eine Richtigstellung mit Daten aus 2015 und 2016. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt lagen übrigens schon die Daten über das Jahr 2017 vor.


So merkte Dirk Sander dann richtigerweise an „Wir gehen davon aus, dass keine Bundesbehörde die Öffentlichkeit vorsätzlich falsch unterrichtet. Also müssen man annehmen, dass die Dienststelle nicht die Mittel und die Kompetenz hat, die die Situation der Fischbestände in Nord- und Ostsee zu erkennen und zu kommunizieren“.


Wie kann sich dann so eine Dienststelle anmaßen, irgendwelche Entscheidungsgewalt im Fischereimanagement zu bekommen oder Fachplanungen für Fischereimanagement zu bearbeiten? 


Schon ein spannendes Thema, welches Dirk Sander angesprochen hat. Die Folgen von solchen Fehlern können katastrophal und für die Existenzen von Fischern und Betrieben aus dem Angeltourismus bedrohlich sein!_


----------



## Grünknochen (27. November 2018)

Stimmt. Da sind wir sehr unterschiedlicher Meinung. Macht aber nix. In den entscheidenden Sachthemen sind wir uns ja einig.
Übrigens ist die Ostsee noch meilenweit davon entfernt, einen quantitativ und in der Größe des Einzelindividuums natürlichen Kabeljaubestand aufzuweisen. Immerhin gibt es Strategien, den tatsächlichen Bestand, so man ihm überhaupt seriös einschätzen kann, so zu befischen, dass er sich in den folgenden Jahren zu einem natürlichen Bestand entwickeln kann. Diesen aktuellen Bestand angesichts seiner immer noch geringen Bestandsgröße und -qualität kann man durchaus als ''überfischt'' bezeichnen. Den von Dir behaupteten Widerspruch zwischen der Ausage der Präsidentin des BfN und der des Landwirtschaftsministeriums sehe ich also nicht. Es ist lediglich eine Frage der Perspektive (und nicht der von Dir behaupteten Unkenntnis). Nachhaltig befischter Minimalbestand trifft also das Thema weitaus eher...

P.S.: Dass man es als reizvoll empfindet, Mini Dörschchen im Schnitt zwischen 40 und 50cm (vergleichbar mit einem K3 Besatzkarpfen) aus dem Wasser zu zuppeln, erschließt sich jedenfalls mir nicht wirklich. Aber ok, das ist meine Sache, die vermutlich viel mit Norwegen zu tun hat.

https://www.dafv.de/referate/aktuel...-2019-der-altlantische-lachs-salmo-salar.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. November 2018)

Eventuell kann mir noch jemand den Link zum DAFV "Angler des Jahres 2018" oder "Angler des Jahres 2019" hier einstellen? Finde ich nicht auf der Homepgae vom DAFV....


----------



## Laichzeit (27. November 2018)

Der Lachs für 2019 ist eine gute Wahl. Dieses Jahr gab es noch zwei große Erfolge für den Lachs und andere Wanderfische. 
Seit Mitte November werden die Flutschleusen im Haringvliet, einem Mündungsarm des Rheins, nicht mehr vollständig geschlossen und damit entsteht in dem Gewässer eine Brackwasserzone, die alle Wanderfische für einen besseren Wechsel zwischen Süß und Salzwasser nutzen können.
Ebenfalls wurde der kommerzielle Lachsfang vor der grönländischen Küste für mindestens 12 Jahre auf Eis gelegt, der schon länger bestehende Fangstopp um die Faroerinseln wurde in dem Zug auch um 12 Jahre verlängert.
Das ist alles sofort wirksam. Vielleicht sehen dann die Aufsteigerzahlen schon 2019 nicht mehr so traurig aus.


----------



## kati48268 (27. November 2018)

Wie jedes Jahr stelle ich die Sinnfrage:
_Was soll das? Was bringt das? Und jetzt?_

Die DAFV GmbH als Tochter des Bundesverbands wird den LVs wieder Kistenweise Broschüren aufzwingen,
ein paar werden verkauft,
der Großteil in einigen Jahren verramscht & verschenkt,
der Rest geht ins Altpapier.

Aus den Umsätzen geht kein einziger Cent in irgendwelche Schutzprojekte oder sonstwas.

Man kann sich auch einen Finger in den ***** stecken, das hat auf den Fisch des Jahres & seinen Lebensraum genauso viel Auswirkungen.

Gut, in diesem Fall, beim Lachs, kann der eine oder andere Verband wenn er um weitere Fördergelder für Lachsprojekte buhlt, eine farbige Broschüre überreichen.

Hm... ich rede die ganze Zeit ausschließlich über Geld.
Hat das evtl. was mit der Sinnfrage zu tun? 

Aber gut, mit Angeln hat es jedenfalls gar nix zu tun.


Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das Wort "Angler" bzw. "Angeln" kommt Null mal in der PM vor


----------



## Taxidermist (27. November 2018)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Aus den Umsätzen geht kein einziger Cent in irgendwelche Schutzprojekte oder sonstwas.
> 
> Man kann sich auch einen Finger in den ***** stecken, das hat auf den Fisch des Jahres & seinen Lebensraum genauso viel Auswirkungen.



Genau, ich frage mich wen das überhaupt interessiert?

Es gibt eine Inflation von irgendwie ausgezeichneten Lebewesen.
Hier mal nur das was der NABU aufm Zettel hat:
Dort ist auch der Lachs gelistet, sowie auch die Mikrobe des Jahres!
https://www.nabu.de/tiere-und-pflanzen/aktionen-und-projekte/natur-des-jahres/25193.html

Des Weiteren gibt es noch, 
das Auto des Jahres,
den Lehrling des Jahres,
den Hotelier des Jahres,
die Backpfeife des Jahres, usw.
(letztes hab ich jetzt erfunden!)

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. November 2018)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Des Weiteren gibt es noch,
> das Auto des Jahres,
> den Lehrling des Jahres,
> den Hotelier des Jahres,
> ...



Also eigentlich alles- außer halt den Angler des Jahres...


----------



## Grünknochen (27. November 2018)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Genau, ich frage mich wen das überhaupt interessiert?
> 
> Es gibt eine Inflation von irgendwie ausgezeichneten Lebewesen.
> Hier mal nur das was der NABU aufm Zettel hat:
> ...



Mich interessiert das. Ich interessiere mich auch für den Vogel des Jahres. Der Angler des Jahres würd mich absolut nicht interessieren.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. November 2018)

Das ist doch legitim. Für jedes "X" des Jahres gibt es Interessenten, das stelle ich nicht in Abrede! In vielen Fällen finde ich das alleine durch den Wettberwerbscharakter eine geniale Idee. Du kannst Sogar den "Vogel des Jahres mit einem Flügel" toll finden, es sei Dir gegönnt. Der Nabu kann das machen, das BfN kann meinetwegen auch den Schweinswal des Jahres benennen und auf den Namen Heinrich taufen. Der DAFV darf auch gerne einen Fisch des Jahres küren und das per PM ausschlachten, aber mit dem BfN zusammen- die Behörde, gegen die wir Angler klagen? Ich denke beim Fisch des Jahres haben wir Angler dann auch den Anspruch dieses als Angler zu küren und unsere Bemühungen um diese Fischart - in dem Fall den Lachs - alleine hervorzuheben. Ich habe bloß den Eindruck, dass die momentan mehr mit den Naturschutzverbänden NABU, BUND und Co kuscheln und wir irgendwann echt dumm aus der Wäsche gucken.

Nicht das Projekt als solches kritisiere ich- nur einmal mehr die Umsetzung. Immer nur noch mit anderen Naturschutzverbänden (WRRL sei genannt). Warum nicht den Fisch des Jahres mit der Fischerei zusammen?

Meinst Du der NABU wird den "Vogel des Jahres" von einem Windparkbetreiber von Fehmarn küren lassen? Also Spenden mal außen vor.... Ich frage mich in solchen Fällen immer, wie die jetzt durchbekommen wollen, den Kormoran abzuknallen, wenn man mit dem NABU zusammen auf Schützer macht. Kann man denen im Gespräch sagen "Hier sind wir Freunde, aber den Kormoran knallen wir trotzdem ab"? Lässt das der NABU wirklich mit sich machen? Oder das BfN?

https://www.bfn.de/themen/artenschutz/regelungen/vogelschutzrichtlinie.html

https://schleswig-holstein.nabu.de/news/2017/22878.html

Fällt mir schwer zu glauben- übrigens ist der Artikel einer der Gründe, warum ich z.B. beim NABU von Anglerfeinden schreibe!


----------



## Minimax (28. November 2018)

Nabend, liebe Kollegen,
Ich find der Lachs ist eine gute Wahl als Fisch des Jahres. Abgesehen davon das ich selbst das mag, halte ich die Wahl auch nach aussen hin für geschickt: Da können sich auch Nichtangler was drunter vorstellen und er ist positiv besetzt (Groß, lecker, selten, sauberes Wasser etc..).

In Brandenburg wird in der Stepenitz versucht, den Lachs wiederanzusiedeln, mit einigem Erfolg, es gibt jährlich regelmäßig Rückkehrer. Parallel dazu wird die Meerforelle ebeso dort wiederangesiedelt, ebenfalls mit Erfolg.  Und natürlich wird der Fluss dabei auch intensiv renaturiert und gepflegt. Daher gibt's dort im Gefolge sozusagen auch gute Bachforellen- und Äschenbestände , sowie hier bei uns seltene Kleinfische wie Koppen, Schmerlen und (jaichweis) Neunaugen. Von der bunten Schar der Wirbellosen ganz zu schweigen. Wenn ich nichtangelnden Freunden und Bekannten davon erzähle, finden die das immer ganz toll und sind sehr interessiert.

Und das beste an der Sache: Man darf die Stepenitz beangeln, ein Abschnitt ist Salmogewässer, ein anderer sogar ist sogar einfach nur mit der Brandenburgkarte und methodenfrei zu beangeln. Das heisst, jeder Angler hat mitten in Brandenburg die (kleine) Chance mal einen echten Lachs ans Band zu kriegen, oder eine Meerforelle (eine einzelne dürfte er sogar mitnehmen, wenn er wollte), von anderen tollen Fischen und der wunderschönen Natur am Bach ganz zu schweigen. Ich finde das gut.
herzliche Grüße,
Minimax

Edit: Wobei ich befürchte das sich die Stepenitz und viele andere Salmobäche bei uns durch den Wassermangel grade in eine Art Wadi verwandelt, in dem bald nur noch Schlangen und Skorpione und die Dämonen der Wüste hausen werden..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. November 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend, liebe Kollegen,
> Ich find der Lachs ist eine gute Wahl als Fisch des Jahres. Abgesehen davon das ich selbst das mag, halte ich die Wahl auch nach aussen hin für geschickt: Da können sich auch Nichtangler was drunter vorstellen und er ist positiv besetzt (Groß, lecker, selten, sauberes Wasser etc..).
> 
> In Brandenburg wird in der Stepenitz versucht, den Lachs wiederanzusiedeln, mit einigem Erfolg, es gibt jährlich regelmäßig Rückkehrer. Parallel dazu wird die Meerforelle ebeso dort wiederangesiedelt, ebenfalls mit Erfolg.  Und natürlich wird der Fluss dabei auch intensiv renaturiert und gepflegt. Daher gibt's dort im Gefolge sozusagen auch gute Bachforellen- und Äschenbestände , sowie hier bei uns seltene Kleinfische wie Koppen, Schmerlen und (jaichweis) Neunaugen. Von der bunten Schar der Wirbellosen ganz zu schweigen. Wenn ich nichtangelnden Freunden und Bekannten davon erzähle, finden die das immer ganz toll und sind sehr interessiert.
> ...



Da hast Du ein sehr gutes Beispiel gewählt! Warum? Weil genau in der Stepenitz die Wiederansiedelung durch Angler vorgenommen wird! Nicht nur die Besatzkosten werden durch die Angler getragen, sondern auch die Besatzmaßnahmen wurden durch zahlreiche ehrenamtlicher Helfer aus den regionalen Anglervereinen durchgeführt. Finanziert werden die Maßnahmen übrigens aus der Fischereiabgabe. 

Deshalb meine Kritik an der PM- die Angler machen die Arbeit am Gewässer, der DAFV haut mit der Präsidentin des BfN eine gemeinsame PM raus- die hat vermutlich noch nie einen Lachs in der Hand gehabt, wird hier aber gleichberechtigt erwähnt. Und die Angler, die die Arbeit machen und das finanzieren werden vergessen... Das ist mein Ansatz für die Kritik. Ich haue nicht einfach drauf, ich denke mir schon immer etwas dabei. Würde ich als Angler jahrelang meine Knochen bei Wind und Wetter für denn Besatz hinhalten und das auch noch finanzieren- ja, dann würde ich zumindest eine (wenn auch nicht persönliche) Erwähnung wünschen. Damit meine ich nicht "den" Angler, sondern ALLE Angler, die das leisten!


----------



## Grünknochen (29. November 2018)

Nur um diese Argmentation halbwegs klar zu machen. In den Bundesländern, in denen es sie gibt, wird die Fischereiabgabe von den Anglern erhoben. Die Fischereiabgabe wiederum wird im Schwerpunkt auf der Grundlage einer entsprechenden Förderrichtlinie für Wiederansiedlungsprojekte etc. sowie die Finanzierung der existierenden Landesfischereiverbände verwendet. Insoweit ''finanzieren'' die Angler nicht nur Vorhaben wie das genannte, sondern ebenso den jeweiligen Verband unabhängig davon, ob sie mitgliedschaftlich (über ihren Verein) eingebunden sind oder nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. November 2018)

Deshalb habe ich ALLE Angler geschrieben! Und genau aus diesem Grund steht auch nicht organisierten Anglern Kritik an den verbänden zu, genauso wie Lob für sich bei Wiederansiedelungsprojekten zu beanspruchen- und nicht ein Verband oder Verein. ALLE Angler finanzieren diese Projekte und ein Verband haut eine PM raus ohne die finanzierende Basis der Projekte zu erwähnen.

Eventuell wird so meine Kritik noch einmal deutlicher und nachvollziehbar. Also, wenn man mich verstehen will....


----------

